
Where people drink gold - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20181025-the-land-covered-in-sacred-gold
======
octosphere
[https://www.foodrepublic.com/2016/01/08/does-eating-gold-
pro...](https://www.foodrepublic.com/2016/01/08/does-eating-gold-provide-any-
nutritional-value/)

